# Antioch,CA Bottle Show



## nhglass (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone going to make it to the Antioch, CA Show ? I am thinking of going ?


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 7, 2013)

My digging buddy and I skipped the Golden Gate/Antioch show for the first time in years. If one cannot make the early lookers, one ends up hitting the regular show and seeing the leftovers from the night before -- and then the usual stock the dealers have been carrying around for years! All the driving, gas expense and excitement have ended up with us coming home almost empty-handed. The majority of the bottles are either high/advanced collector material -- or general variety old bottles mostly hailing from the East Coast.


----------

